# New solving and animating software.



## SciTech (Dec 9, 2017)

If there are any R users around I've just put out some software as an R package. The description and CRAN link are below. The average solve time for the Kociemba solver is 27 milliseconds on my laptop because I only use tiny pruning tables (due to CRAN limits on package size).

*cubing: Rubik's Cube Solving*
Functions for visualizing, animating, solving and analyzing the Rubik's cube. Includes data structures for solvable and unsolvable cubes, random moves and random state scrambles and cubes, 3D displays and animations using 'OpenGL', patterned cube generation, and lightweight solvers.

https://CRAN.R-project.org/package=cubing


----------

